# This pastor needs some prayer



## 44magpastor (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok friends....Ministry is my life, and is largely all I've known for several years.  I have ministered to many, now I need some ministry myself.   It has been a very trying few weeks.

I pastor a church of about 125.

3 weeks ago, our family welcomed a baby girl into the world.  My wife had a C-section and had her tubes tied (sorry for being too personal there).  Anyway, while we were in the hospital in Athens, my mother was hospitalized in Middle Georgia.  A member of my church had a heart attack, requiring triple bypass.  We got home from the hospital on a Friday.  On that Sunday, our church celebrated Homecoming, AND I had to conduct a funeral at our church.  I serve as a member of our denominational youth board, so for the past two weeks, I have worked youth camp in Commerce, GA.

My wife and I are exhausted, with the schedule we've had, on top of adjusting to a new baby.  But here is the kicker.

Tonight, I learned that the man who had triple bypass is upset with me...because I haven't been to his house to visit.  Seriously?  

1. A church elder was present during his bypass and everyday during hospitalization. (Since I was with my own family)

2. Our church formed a committee to bring food to his house, for several days, after they got home from the hospital.

3. I personally called him, after we got out of the hospital with the baby, to check on him.....

He's mad because I haven't been out to his home.  Its true, I haven't been there.  But let's review my situation:

* Had Baby born.
* Mother was hospitalized
* Wife had 2 surgeries
* Homecoming Service 48 hours after we came home (The Church's 75th anniversary  btw)
* Funeral immediately after Homecoming service
* Mandatory 2 weeks of youth camp
* Wife exhausted from taking care of baby, while I'm at youth camp......so when I come home, she is ready for me to take over.

And somebody is mad because I haven't been to visit?

The frustrating thing is this:  No matter what you do, it is never good enough.

Pray for this pastor please.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2015)

Im not sure if you know it but with some people heart surgery and all the drugs and stuff that go with it make people say and do things they dont really mean to.  I had an uncle that would curse and say things he had never said to anyone during that time.

With all you had going it is amazing you even took the time you did for someone.  

I know with you being a pastor and such you try to live your life with concern about what other people think.  Sometime you just need to let that go and do what you know is right.

Prayers sent up from a fellow sinner in Monroe, Ga.


----------



## 44magpastor (Jul 2, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Im not sure if you know it but with some people heart surgery and all the drugs and stuff that go with it make people say and do things they dont really mean to.  I had an uncle that would curse and say things he had never said to anyone during that time.
> 
> With all you had going it is amazing you even took the time you did for someone.
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 3, 2015)

*Prayer*

Brother you need prayer and a few days off fishing!  Sounds like you have done everything you could.  Most folks would understand you had a full plate!

Quite a few years ago I got upset with my pastor over a similar situation but the elements were much different.  My pastor lived next door.  I had surgery and was at home out of work for two weeks.  I did not get one phone call or visit from my pastor the whole time.  I could see his car at home out of my back window. There was a walk through gate in the fence between our yards.  I knew he was a severe sports fanatic, I am too just not basketball or golf.  Anyway I had to ask the Lord to take away my anger and resentment over it because it really hurt my feelings.  But see I knew he had not been super busy for most of those days.

I know what a new baby is like that is a full time job on top of a job!


----------



## formula1 (Jul 3, 2015)

*re:*

Romans 13:8
Owe no one anything, except to love each other, for the one who loves another has fulfilled the law.

Sometimes God just has a way of letting us know of the conditions of our hearts in the midst of trials.  Our perceived offenses are often nothing more than God showing us what is missing in others or ourselves so that we might become more like Him through the struggle. So take your frustration with the situation as a teaching time where God is showing you that you can't be all things to everyone and simply continue to pay what you owe (Reference scripture here)!

Praying that God grants you His peace that is beyond comprehension.


----------



## 44magpastor (Jul 3, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Romans 13:8
> Owe no one anything, except to love each other, for the one who loves another has fulfilled the law.
> 
> Sometimes God just has a way of letting us know of the conditions of our hearts in the midst of trials.  Our perceived offenses are often nothing more than God showing us what is missing in others or ourselves so that we might become more like Him through the struggle. So take your frustration with the situation as a teaching time where God is showing you that you can't be all things to everyone and simply continue to pay what you owe (Reference scripture here)!
> ...




Thanks.  Good counsel that I will take to heart.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 11, 2015)

your God and your family come first. You go see the man when you can, and if he's unreasonable it's his heart that will have to get right with God. Jesus didn't please everyone every time and you wont either. God knows the heart of every man and surely knows yours. It may be that He is testing the faith of the other party. Anyway, my hats off to you, may He bless you all.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 13, 2015)

We all know Christ says the most important thing is to love God and love others (and if we choose to do that it seems most of the other things in life fall into place pretty well). 

It's easy to be offended and react accordingly, permanently damaging the relationship because the man doesn't understand what's going on in your life, but I don't think that's the wise thing to do. 

I'd suggest you spend some time in prayer (that God would change his attitude (and maybe yours)). Then go see this man and visit with him. Do that in humility and love, and not with an attitude that you're hurt/angry that his feelings are hurt. If you go with that attitude instead of an attitude of love it's not gonna go well. 

Personally, after I'd focused on his needs I'd throw it out on the table that you've been struggling with your time, and in humility ask him to pray for you as well.

Might be surprised. God might turn this negative situation into a positive (i.e. stronger relationship). 

Also, I don't know who makes youth camp mandatory, but in your situation, it wouldn't have been unreasonable to say no  (there's always someone else can fill the gap with such a situation, and your family and shepherding your church should come first).


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 13, 2015)

44magpastor said:


> Tonight, I learned that the man who had triple bypass is upset with me...because I haven't been to his house to visit.  Seriously?



As Brian said to the leper in _Life of Brian_, "There's no pleasing some people."


----------

